# PHX Suns - 04-05 MiX



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 

Huge file -- 81.86 MB Download.

Thoughts?

I haven't seen it yet, worth downloading?

-Petey


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

That was pretty cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

the video is awsome but it makes me feel bad to see Joe Johnson doing so great in it


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

, it was so awesome.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Glad you guys liked it, I posted a few all over BBB.net, and will post more Suns ones considering you guys liked it so much.

-Petey


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Awesome. I miss Q! Please don't go, Joe. 

The video owns everything on this earth though. Thanks.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Awesome. I miss Q! Please don't go, Joe.
> 
> The video owns everything on this earth though. Thanks.


Those were some nice Q clips.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey thanks for that Petey. Looked great.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

that was kinda depressing but awesome. It makes me wish we kept things together more. I hope we don't lose all of what we did last yr. What's a realistic point avg? Hope the other teams avg goes down so ppl shut up and quit judging our defense on that. *******es.

Aside for this, we're already being underrated again like last yr. I've seen some people list us as far as 6 or 7 in the playoff race. As high as 1,2,3 but it's mixed. I say no lower than 3.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Made me get some chills wow I reallly loved that team it is always too good to be true..


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

We can just have the satisfaction of knowing that those people are wrong... We'll probably lead our weak division again. If we can stock up on some more shooting and size, we might just do better.


----------

